# S.geryi



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Well I picked up the Geryi from "rudy" and it even came with a 90 gallon complete. Here is what everyone missed out on!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Flawless and gorgeous man! THATS A STEALL!!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

amazing pics. he doesn't appear to have real distinct red eyes...mine do, i guess they can have either? unless your pic isn't showing it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, what size is he?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Missed out? Are serious? I'm pretty sure if he wasn't located in the middle of friggin Alberta and if shipping was available than this beautiful geryi would have been gone a long time ago.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's truly a very nice fish


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Ja said:


> Missed out? Are serious? I'm pretty sure if he wasn't located in the middle of friggin Alberta and if shipping was available than this beautiful geryi would have been gone a long time ago.


you got that right! If it was closer i would have been all over it. But that's life.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Great looking geryii.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pickup!....


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

your lucky


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Is it just me or does everyone have a soft spot for the S. Geryi! Awesome fish!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, certainly one of my favourite Ps... great looking Geryi


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! I sold my Manny to "rudy" as I have to many one fish tanks. But I couldn't resist his Geryi when posted it for sale and he added a 90 gallon complete in the deal. One way of getting around the one fish in a tank thing...Just set up another tank!! LOL The Geryi is about 7" and is definitely shinier then my diamond rhom and more rounder. Fins are perfect and no chimple.



primetime3wise said:


> Missed out? Are serious? I'm pretty sure if he wasn't located in the middle of friggin Alberta and if shipping was available than this beautiful geryi would have been gone a long time ago.


LOL! I know what you mean as there is a Geryi out East I wanted and "no shipping". Maybe I will try shoaling it with some more if people could ship to me and the price was right.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Rudy had shipping available for this fish lol...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

e46markus said:


> Is it just me or does everyone have a soft spot for the S. Geryi! Awesome fish!


i do indeed. they are such a sexy piranha lol 
great fish, always wanted one


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Rudy had shipping available for this fish lol...


Your right! I just didn't pay attention as we are only 1 1/2hrs apart and I have bought fish off him before so I didn't even give the "shipping" a second thought.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a gorgeous geryi


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

BLKPiranha said:


> Missed out? Are serious? I'm pretty sure if he wasn't located in the middle of friggin Alberta and if shipping was available than this beautiful geryi would have been gone a long time ago.


LOL! I know what you mean as there is a Geryi out East I wanted and "no shipping". Maybe I will try shoaling it with some more if people could ship to me and the price was right.
[/quote]

most of the pics and vids i see they have clear eyes. mine are really red.

you should send him to me to study it further, lol. also, because he looks lonely and needs friends


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice fish








congrats


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

A very cute fish









I need it, as a ruby red spilo









I wish you the best for you.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

amazing fish! great pick up


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW man !! That Geryi is amazing !!!!!
I thought of getting a RRS but now i may want to get a geryi like this one...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm starting to like these fish more and more......


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice fish. I







my geryi


----------

